

6 Tips To Boost Your Landing Page Conversion Rates - iafrikan
http://www.iafrikan.com/2014/03/04/6-tips-to-boost-landing-page-conversion-rates/

======
qzc4
Regarding #3:

> _Bland landing pages are often the best at converting visitors,
> surprisingly._

I think that's because you need to see more. The less information on the
landing page, the more you're going to want to click to the "about" page. I
don't think it really increases the chances that a user will fill out the form
to Try Now or actually buy anything.

